# Debian→Gentoo

## Somewhere

Hva er fordelene og ulempene ved Gentoo sett i forhold til Debian?

Jeg har lest mye posetivt om Gentoo i det siste, og lurer på om jeg skal forsøke Gentoo til fordel for Debian i en periode.

Jeg har fått med meg at hovedforskjellen er at Gentoo ikke distribuerer «binære pakker» og at man må bygge pakkene sine selv. Jeg er ikke heeelt sikker på hva dette innebærer. Er programvare-/pakkeinstallasjon vanskeligere† enn med for eksempel # aptitude?

† Med vanskeligere mener jeg om avhengigheter og konflikter løser seg selv i stor grad eller ikke.

Originalt postet på Linux1 forumet.

----------

## monsm

Trenger litt mer tålmodigehet med Gentoo.  Kommandoene er imidlertid like enkle med emerge (f.eks "emerge openoffice").

Når en kjører en slik, lastes kildekoden ned fra servern og kompilatoren starter bygge pakken spesielt for din maskin.  Resulatet blir at programmene kjører raskere, men det tar some sagt litt tid før man kan begynne bruke dem.  Med store monster som openoffice kjører jeg byggingen over natta...

Gentoo blir ofte kallt en "meta-distribusjon".  Du har stor kontroll på hva som installeres på maskinen, så du kan si du lager en ny distribusjon spesielt for deg selv.

Installasjonen er dermed også litt mer manuell.  Ta en kikk på installasjons manualene før du kaster deg uti det.

Mons

----------

